# 90's Pearson Finger bow



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

XE Classic if I remember correctly. The Renegade was a fiberglass limb bow that was shorter but still a pretty good finger bow.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I have two '91 AT Classic that I replaced the cams with Hoyt Accuwheels. They should be very good finger bows.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Spoiler was early 90's


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

spoiler was short A-A and higher poundage.
The AT Classic was the bow in its day


----------



## TR1960 (Jan 3, 2016)

Yes, I think that was it. AT Classic.
Thanks!


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

My bad, it was the AT Classic, not the XE.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

This is pictures of my 1991 Pearson AT Classics that I converted the cams to no.1 Hoyt Accuwheels. The axle to axle length is 48 inches and brace is 9 5/8 inches. The poundage maxes at 49# and draw is 29 inches in the longest setting of the draw module. ( I definitely need to change the date on my camera, picture taken 8-10-2017)


----------



## TR1960 (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh My, beautiful Bows!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

really nice bows , i looked for one for a while several years ago but gave up . . . peace


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

I had a Pearson Cherokee II back in the early 90's that was a real shooter also.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I sold the blue Pearson pictured above and I am going to list the other one in the classifieds very soon. I have to let some of my old bows go, hopefully to someone who will really enjoy them.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

That Pearson A T Classic in the above picture on the left is listed for sale in the classifieds now. Would make some one a great finger bow. I just don't shoot enough with fingers to keep this bow.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

wish i could draw 49 pounds .


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

That bow will drop to 35 pounds or less and still shoot good.


----------



## Sevenaction (Jun 29, 2020)

Believe it or not, i found a pearson Classic XE into its box when I bought the house. As new. Only problem, there is a piece missing. Any advice where I can find a Cable guard compatible for that ?


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Sevenaction said:


> Believe it or not, i found a pearson Classic XE into its box when I bought the house. As new. Only problem, there is a piece missing. Any advice where I can find a Cable guard compatible for that ?


In a new thread perhaps, show us some pics of the cable guard receiver. Someone is bound to have something kicking around that will work.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Old thread but great bows.


----------



## Sevenaction (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey guys, thanks for the quick answer


----------

